# Look 595 - Compact Challenged?



## stevecaz (Feb 25, 2005)

Looking at the recent 595 pics of Thor's bike on pezcyclingnews, the 595 uses a braze-on FD. But on Thor's bike, the FD is almost all the way to the bottom of the adjustment range with his Dura-Ace crank, which is probably in this pic a normal 53. So this indicates there is some adjustment to go with a larger chainring, but is there enough left down low to adjust for a compact crank? It doesn't look like it. 

Can anyone confirm.


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

*The Work of Satan...Braze-ons*

I think it is Sheldon Brown that said Braze-ons are the work of the Devil. My experience has made me a true believer in the statement.:devil:


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

It is designed to work with compact. The pics of Thor's bike may not be 100% true to the retail spec in regards to where that braze-on is placed.


----------



## speedygonzalez2005 (May 22, 2005)

*That Settles It Then...*

With that question answered, sign me up I will take one.

thx,
c


----------

